# Need screen shots of uber taking 40%+ on rides



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

I started a Twitter account @uberdriverangry to send dara screen shots of how uber screws us over. This needs to be made public. Send me your screen shots please.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Biting the hand that feeds you huh?... classy.


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> Biting the hand that feeds you huh?... classy.


It's American, wouldn't expect you to be able to relate


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

I thought Americans are all about contract you sign into. So not sure why you expect to get paid more than what it states there.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

You get paid by the time and milage not a percentage. It doesn’t matter what Uber charges the customer. That’s between Uber and the customer.


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> You get paid by the time and milage not a percentage. It doesn't matter what Uber charges the customer. That's between Uber and the customer.


If it doesn't matter why is it on my 1099?



dmoney155 said:


> I thought Americans are all about contract you sign into. So not sure why you expect to get paid more than what it states there.


Accepted one for a 75/25 split. If you like everything the way it is then that's fine. Do you work at a GLH? Trying to keep the ants at bay?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Wex said:


> If it doesn't matter why is it on my 1099?
> 
> 
> Accepted one for a 75/25 split. If you like everything the way it is then that's fine. Do you work at a GLH? Trying to keep the ants at bay?


Haha, no... I just can't argue with something I signed up for. It's like where someone said above. What happens between them and customer is not my problem. I check every trip to be within the rate in TOS for my market.

If you do photos and someone offers you some money for a picture, and then uses it elsewhere and gets more than I paid him, I'm not going to go back and tell him "hey buddy, I know we agreed on X, but now it gave you more I want more for it".

Problem is drivers are selling themselves cheap as it is.. if they didn't, they would have no choice but to raise the rates. But the mob has spoken and is happy with the rates given.

Personally I think rates are alright for light traffic, daytime conditions. But too low in my opinion for bad weather, night, high traffic. That's why I only go out driving when the parameters fit what is worth for me.


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

When figuring out the percentage you can’t count the booking fee. So on short trips it looks like they are taking a higher percentage. This topic has been beat to death on here so give it up!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

....just curious did Uber pay you what you agreed to? Careful with twitter; it's dual blade that can quickly cut you down.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

My GOODNESS! This topic brought out more than the usual number of Uber Boy Scouts, Uber Shills and Uber Trolls! .............only thing missing is a Lyft Camp Fire Girl, or two.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Driving for Uber is a choice,not a requirement.
If you dont like the pay in any particular job,you have the freedom of choice to quit and work somewhere else.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

so only Uber Disgruntled need 'come out'? hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

(yawn)

One of the dead horse topics making the rounds again.


----------



## Decay57 (May 22, 2017)

This one's always been my personal favorite. ~68% taken even after removing the booking fee.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

So you got paid the miles,the minutes and the surge? Looks legit.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

@AB5 wants you contact the Lyft Grand Poohbah to complain about how Uber is taking all your money. You are an employee of Lyft. Everyone is an employee of Lyft.

Turns out my grandma who doesn't even know what ride-sharing is and hasn't driven in 30 years has been told by AB5 to contact Lyft and demand they stop treating her like a slave.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> (yawn)
> 
> One of the dead horse topics making the rounds again.


Surprised we haven't seen more of this with Pandemic 2020.

In 2019 Goober and Gryft earned 22.3% of all my fares. Most days I have 1-4 rides where they actually lose money. Drivers need to stop whining and take responsibility for the businesses they run.



Another Uber Driver said:


> My GOODNESS! This topic brought out more than the usual number of Uber Boy Scouts, Uber Shills and Uber Trolls! .............only thing missing is a Lyft Camp Fire Girl, or two.


I am wearing a kilt this morning if that helps balance things out


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> My GOODNESS! This topic brought out more than the usual number of Uber Boy Scouts, Uber Shills and Uber Trolls! .............only thing missing is a Lyft Camp Fire Girl, or two.


How do I put the genie back in the bottle???!!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Wex said:


> How do I put the genie back in the bottle???!!!


You do not. It is an open forum. As long as the posts are *in keeping with The Rules*, they can post what they will. As long as they *follow The Rules*, the posters can stay.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Wex said:


> How do I put the genie back in the bottle???!!!


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You do not. It is an open forum. As long as the posts are *in keeping with The Rules*, they can post what they will. As long as they *follow The Rules*, the posters can stay.


No shit? Wow.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Wex said:


> No shit? Wow.


Consider carefully next time before you press "Post"!

Hey Wex , go read my initial post in this thread, it is far more relevant than my troll posts.

DO NOT GIVE GOOBER OR GRYFT THAT MUCH OF YOUR FARES!

Only you can prevent money loss.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

On a side note, I think making the public aware how much drivers MAKE on rides isn't a bad idea. Majority of riders, when they pay $7-8 for a ride, have NO clue the driver is making around $3 on that ride.

Perception of what drivers makes is generally skewed. Of course, the bulk of Uber Drivers out there exaggerate on what they make. As such Uber Drivers hurt themselves by puffing their chests with the fat coin they tell everyone they make.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Now if you want to complain about somethng compalin about the rate cut's and raising fee's instead. Rates we are intitled to our share not fee's.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Wex said:


> How do I put the genie back in the bottle???!!!


Ask xstina aguilera.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> On a side note, I think making the public aware how much drivers MAKE on rides isn't a bad idea. Majority of riders, when they pay $7-8 for a ride, have NO clue the driver is making around $3 on that ride.
> 
> Perception of what drivers makes is generally skewed. Of course, the bulk of Uber Drivers out there exaggerate on what they make. As such Uber Drivers hurt themselves by puffing their chests with the fat coin they tell everyone they make.


$2.62 min fare in Seattle. That would be Sheraton ( or most of the uptown hotels) to the pike place market. 4-6 blocks. I regularly make $4.50+ on these trips. I just drive north 8 blocks, then down to first avenue and then the 6-10 blocks back.


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Ask xstina aguilera.


She said you have to just become the genie


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Wex said:


> She said you have to just become the genie


I do follow darash and Uber and trust me thousand of comments are already there about this. They don't care.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Drive for Uber for a couple hours oh, look in your history of how money you make per ride , take a screenshot. you'll have all the pictures you will need


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Wex said:


> I started a Twitter account @uberdriverangry to send dara screen shots of how uber screws us over. This needs to be made public. Send me your screen shots please.
> View attachment 453532


Seriously? Why would anyone care? Not me.

UBER ROCKS!
&#128184;&#128184;&#128184;&#128184;


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Seriously? Why would anyone care? Not me.
> 
> UBER ROCKS!
> &#128184;&#128184;&#128184;&#128184;


I guess if enough pax subscribe and see how little ants are paid they will demand Uber lower their prices but not really give a rats booty about what the Ant gets!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I guess if enough pax subscribe and see how little ants are paid they will demand Uber lower their prices but not really give a rats booty about what the Ant gets!


Can't think of even one person who would care.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Can't think of even one person who would care.


Well of course nobody will care but a Twit exposing Uber will make Uber cower you know. All it takes is one brave person to expose Uber and then we will all be singing "We're in the money...."


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Twit exposing Uber will make Uber cower you know.


purple cows fly during full moons, too.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Wex said:


> I started a Twitter account @uberdriverangry to send dara screen shots of how uber screws us over.


Why? He already knows how much he is screwing drivers over.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Why? He already knows how much he is screwing drivers over.


He know. He does not care dam are you people this stupid ?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

DriverMark said:


> On a side note, I think making the public aware how much drivers MAKE on rides isn't a bad idea. Majority of riders, when they pay $7-8 for a ride, have NO clue the driver is making around $3 on that ride.
> 
> Perception of what drivers makes is generally skewed. Of course, the bulk of Uber Drivers out there exaggerate on what they make. As such Uber Drivers hurt themselves by puffing their chests with the fat coin they tell everyone they make.


Any time I have a rider talk about/complain how much their ride cost them, I let them know just how much of that Uber keeps, and even show them after the ride is over how much I got. They're always shocked. They almost always tip in those cases, too.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Wex said:


> If it doesn't matter why is it on my 1099?
> 
> 
> Accepted one for a 75/25 split. If you like everything the way it is then that's fine. Do you work at a GLH? Trying to keep the ants at bay?


Dude, nobody cares.

Get it?



UberChiefPIT said:


> Any time I have a rider talk about/complain how much their ride cost them, I let them know just how much of that Uber keeps, and even show them after the ride is over how much I got. They're always shocked. They almost always tip in those cases, too.


No tip and write up for you.

Besides, tips are included.

UBER ROCKS!

TRUMP 2020
&#128077;


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I don’t care what Uber takes as long as I ge my 75 cents a mile and 10 cents a min (50% more for xl)


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

*eagerly awaiting the inevitable “I just got deactivated and I don’t know why” post*

If you aren’t happy with your “cut” then find something else and tell Rohit to kick rocks. Now put down the stick. That poor horse has had enough.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> On a side note, I think making the public aware how much drivers MAKE on rides isn't a bad idea. Majority of riders, when they pay $7-8 for a ride, have NO clue the driver is making around $3 on that ride.


The only thing about which the riding public cares is that it press a button; a ride shows up; transports them to their destination in a safe manner and reasonable amount of time; Uber/Lyft charge them what it said that it would. Anyone who expects anything more is hopelessly naive.

If a customer cares _anything_ about a driver, he quickly forgets it once he gets out of the car. He might leave a tip in sympathy, he might not. Anyone who expects that he will is _bigly_ setting up himself for a majorly serious disappointment.



Fusion_LUser said:


> I guess if enough pax subscribe and see how little ants are paid they will demand Uber lower their prices but not really give a rats booty about what the Ant gets!


This gets closer to reality.



MiamiKid said:


> nobody cares.


As much as I hate to agree with this troll, he is correct.



MiamiKid said:


> No tip and write up for you.


That happens to any driver who fetches you, regardless of what actually occurs..................keep moving folks, nothing to see here...........


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

By


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dmoney155 said:


> Biting the hand that feeds you huh?... classy.


WASTE OF TIME.

GO FOR THE JUGULAR !


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The only thing about which the riding public cares is that it press a button; a ride shows up; transports them to their destination in a safe manner and reasonable amount of time; Uber/Lyft charge them what it said that it would. Anyone who expects anything more is hopelessly naive.
> 
> If a customer cares _anything_ about a driver, he quickly forgets it once he gets out of the car. He might leave a tip in sympathy, he might not. Anyone who expects that he will is _bigly_ setting up himself for a majorly serious disappointment.
> 
> ...


@MiamiKid is really a 13yo kid still in his momma sewing parlor after she goes to sleep/


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

Realizing the laws / categorizations / definitions are different all over, shouldn't independent contractors be able to set their own rates? I thought I read this may have been a trial at some point but don't recall where. 

I wonder how bad that would F up the matching algorithm if it were attempted widespread.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> You get paid by the time and milage not a percentage. It doesn't matter what Uber charges the customer. That's between Uber and the customer.


Shills like you unknowingly accuse Uber of lying and fraud everytime you use the tired line "it's none of your business how much Uber charges the pax" in your defense of that corrupt organization.

Read the driver contract. Read what Uber told the govt in their IPO prospectus.

They told the SEC that the drivers are their CUSTOMERS.

According to Uber, they pay the drivers NOTHING, we pay THEM various fees for their alleged "service" of passing the pax's money to the drivers for services WE render to the pax.

They claim they collect the money from the pax on our "behalf" and pass it along to us MINUS their hefty "service" fees.

Uber's made it crystal clear thru their contracts and their IPO prospectus that the pax and the drivers are in a business relationship and that the money the pax pays is the DRIVERS' money.

Therefore, how much the pax is paying me for MY services is most definitely my business, and how much I'm paying Uber for THEIR "services" is also most definitely my business.

Tellling a worker who asks how much the company is making that it's none of their business is the type of nasty response an employee might receive, but Uber has vigorously stated zillions of times that drivers are NOT employees.

Uber's entire business is a glaring example of a buck naked emperor telling everyone he's fully clothed, and shills like you run around telling everyone not to believe their lying eyes.



lostsoul said:


> Realizing the laws / categorizations / definitions are different all over, shouldn't independent contractors be able to set their own rates? I thought I read this may have been a trial at some point but don't recall where.
> 
> I wonder how bad that would F up the matching algorithm if it were attempted widespread.


If drivers were to truly set their own rates, rideshare would look something like Craigslist or ebay, in which the pax would choose which driver they want based on price, type of car, ratings, etc.

Unlike Craigslist, ebay has a feedback(ratings) system, but unlike Uber, it's up to the BUYER and the SELLER of the service to decide whether or not the seller's (driver) or the buyer's (pax) rating is acceptable to do business with.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Shills like you unknowingly accuse Uber of lying and fraud everytime you use the tired line "it's none of your business how much Uber charges the pax" in your defense of that corrupt organization.
> 
> Read the driver contract. Read what Uber told the govt in their IPO prospectus.
> 
> ...


Having read your post I am changing what I say about what uber takes for their services. I pay uber to supply me with a steady stream of customers. I agree with Uber that the passengers are my customers and I am ubers customer. But you are exactly right; what they take is very important to me and very much a part of my business. However by signing on to the uber platform, I have agreed to accept 75 cents a mile and 10 cents a minute for the business uber sends me, Thats it, thats the deal, take it or leave it

So now instead of saying its none of my business, or none of my concern what uber makes, Ill say I dont care what uber makes, as long as they pass through my money, according to our agreement

contracts, like ours, where the contractor does not negotiate rates with his customer, are not unique.

My barber is an independent contractor, but what I pay for a haircut is a decision made by the owner of the shop, not something my barber and I negotiate

The independent companies that deliver packages for FedEx do not set rates, FedEx does.

What I pay for potato chips is not negotiated between me and the store I buy them from. The price is printed on the bag by the company that made them. And the independent driver that is in the middle between the baking company and the store, is truly in the middle, He pays a set price from the baking company and he sells at a set price to the stores. He is an independent contractor, that negotiates nothing

60 years ago, when I delivered the Washington Post (home delivery) I paid my manager per paper, and I sold them to my customers at a set price. I was an independent contractor, but I was not part of any price negotiations


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

oldfart said:


> However by signing on to the uber platform, I have agreed to accept 75 cents a mile and 10 cents a minute for the business uber sends me, Thats it, thats the deal, take it or leave it


You agreed to no such thing.

The contract does NOT specify amounts, and there's a very good reason it doesn't, which is that to do so would be an acknowledgement that they're in the transportation business which they vigorously and deceitfully deny.



oldfart said:


> So now instead of saying its none of my business, or none of my concern what uber makes, Ill say I dont care what uber makes, as long as they pass through my money, according to our agreement


You're making the same clueless point as the other poster but using different words to do it.

Good business owners as well as many employees (professional athletes are among the most prominent examples) hate leaving money on the table (an example of opportunity cost). I'll include myself in that category. Thus, every cent of the pax's money that gets diverted to Uber's coffers is money that's been diverted away from my pocket. With that in mind, I certainly care how much I'm "paying" Uber for their "services".

Any business owner who says he/she doesn't care how much their "suppliers" charge them or whether or not the supplier raises their prices is a a fool.



oldfart said:


> My barber is an independent contractor, but what I pay for a haircut is a decision made by the owner of the shop, not something my barber and I negotiate


The lack of control over pricing is one of the factors that makes your barber just another of a zillion examples of employees being misclassified as independent contractors.

Independent contractor misclassifying scams started long before the existence of Uber and other "gig" companies. The scams started after individual states began passing employee protection laws.



oldfart said:


> The independent companies that deliver packages for FedEx do not set rates, FedEx does.


There's been many lawsuits filed by Fedex "ICs" against Fedex over violations of their IC status.



oldfart said:


> What I pay for potato chips is not negotiated between me and the store I buy them from. The price is printed on the bag by the company that made them. And the independent driver that is in the middle between the baking company and the store, is truly in the middle, He pays a set price from the baking company and he sells at a set price to the stores. He is an independent contractor, that negotiates nothing


The "independent bakery driver" you referred to may or may not be a reseller depending on what's in the contract. It's entirely possible that when you cut thru all of the various layers that he's nothing more than another misclassified employee. Over the years, companies have become very crafty at finding ways to misclassify their employees.

As far as your paper boy experience was concerned, you probably weren't legally old enough to enter into a contractaul relationship with the newspaper company or its distributors, and if that's the case, you were not an independent contractor.

In my previous post, I said that Uber is a glaring example of the emperor being buck naked.

A much larger example of the emperor being naked is our entire independent contractor system.


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

I was just curious as to the official definition - Pennsylvania

Statement in red is so totally true for us...&#128580;


*Employee or Independent Contractor*
A worker is considered to be an employee unless proven otherwise. To be an independent contractor *both* of the following must be shown to the satisfaction of the department:


The individual has been and will continue to be free from control or direction over the performance of the services involved, both under the contract of service and in fact, *and*
As to such services, the individual is customarily engaged in an independently established trade, occupation, profession or business.

https://www.uc.pa.gov/employers-uc-...Pages/Employee-or-Independent-Contractor.aspx


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> Haha, no... I just can't argue with something I signed up for


By your standards workers should never expect to get a raise or an improvement in their working conditions because when they "signed up" for their jobs they "agreed" to the pay and working conditions of that job.

Fortunately for the workers in this country, lots of people disagreed with your business philosophy. The results are Workers Comp, unemployment insurance, FICA, overtime pay, minimum wage, etc.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Wex said:


> If it doesn't matter why is it on my 1099?
> 
> 
> Accepted one for a 75/25 split. If you like everything the way it is then that's fine. Do you work at a GLH? Trying to keep the ants at bay?


Whats hes trying to say is...why you complaining?? You agreed to get paid time and miles?? You signed on? So you said yes Im content with making this much per mile and this much per minute. Dont worry about what your boss made..if you don't like what the boss made then quit? No one forces you to drive. Cant stand these whiners and complainers.


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

@CJfrom619 
I am my boss dip shit.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Apparently your not.



Wex said:


> @CJfrom619
> I am my boss dip shit.


Oh wait my bad. I forgot I was in the complaint section. Carry on.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

lostsoul said:


> I was just curious as to the official definition - Pennsylvania
> 
> Statement in red is so totally true for us...&#128580;
> 
> ...


Well that settles it. We're ICs.

After all, Uber has no control over us whatsoever. Uber signed MY contract, I didn't sign theirs. I make all the rules in my relationship with Uber, they don't. I set my rates for how much I get paid, not Uber. Etc, Etc, Etc.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Well that settles it. We're ICs.
> 
> After all, Uber has no control over us whatsoever. Uber signed MY contract, I didn't sign theirs. I make all the rules in my relationship with Uber, they don't. I set my rates for how much I get paid, not Uber. Etc, Etc, Etc.


How does Uber force you to turn on the app then accept a ride with the amount that you will be paid if you accept the ride on your own free will?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I do follow darash and Uber and trust me thousand of comments are already there about this. They don't care.


Not until there is a diminishing return on drivers. And that doesn't seem to be anytime in the near future.



Another Uber Driver said:


> If a customer cares _anything_ about a driver, he quickly forgets it once he gets out of the car. He might leave a tip in sympathy, he might not. Anyone who expects that he will is _bigly_ setting up himself for a majorly serious disappointment.


Fair enough. Can't expect them to remember past the next ride much like I forget about my last shuffle, cancelled ride, or numnut I just milked on a nice surge as soon as the next ping comes over.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Ahhh my boy @Wex in here getting the rabble all excited lol
Well done friend!
Bahahahaha


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

This @Wex is obviously a sock account. Nice try w the trolling pal.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

mch said:


> This @Wex is obviously a sock account. Nice try w the trolling pal.


Poltergeist, Cold fusion or Sad uber?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Well of course nobody will care but a Twit exposing Uber will make Uber cower you know. All it takes is one brave person to expose Uber and then we will all be singing "We're in the money...."


Nope, won't happen.

Nobody likes wimpy assed whiners!

Get over it.
&#128526;


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Nope, won't happen.
> 
> Nobody likes wimpy assed whiners!
> 
> ...












: (


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

OP-at your last real job, did you try to start a revolt when sales went up and you didn’t get a raise? Did you feel that you should get more pay every time the company brought in more money?

as far as rideshare, what about all of the rides where the companies lose money, are you going to give back enough to make sure they get 25% of the total fare?

The bottom line here, which many intelligent posters have noted is, “if you don’t like what you’re getting paid, quit.“


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Legalizeit0 said:


> OP-at your last real job, did you try to start a revolt when sales went up and you didn't get a raise? Did you feel that you should get more pay every time the company brought in more money?
> 
> as far as rideshare, what about all of the rides where the companies lose money, are you going to give back enough to make sure they get 25% of the total fare?
> 
> The bottom line here, which many intelligent posters have noted is, "if you don't like what you're getting paid, quit."


That's not the bottom line. The bottom line is the OP was asking for screenshots. Not opinions.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

mch said:


> That's not the bottom line. The bottom line is the OP was asking for screenshots. Not opinions.


And most of us are refusing to post screenshots.

So, I offer my opinion instead.

NOBODY CARES.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> And most of us are refusing to post screenshots.
> 
> So, I offer my opinion instead.
> 
> NOBODY CARES.


OP asked for screen shots not opinions!

Put that in your low class crack pipe and smoke it!!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

mch said:


> OP asked for screen shots not opinions!
> 
> Put that in your low class crack pipe and smoke it!!


Will stick with my opinions. Which, by the way, are extremely educated.

Nobody cares how much Uber is making. But of course, am on their side over the drivers. Hope to see them increasing these margins.

My money's &#128184; made and am receiving a nice little monthly residual payment from them.

My two cents.
&#128526;
⛳&#127958;&#127864;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Nobody cares how much Uber is making.


really? So all the threads that obsess over this very topic don't exist? Please, do better. Mommy & daddy can assist you.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> really? So all the threads that obsess over this very topic don't exist? Please, do better. Mommy & daddy can assist you.


Mommy and Daddy? Really? Am doing very well. Thank you.

And you're right these threads don't exist whatsoever. Because 99.9% of educated, professional folks don't care.

Are you even familiar with Capitalism and how business, in this country, operates? Seems you do not comprehend anything at all?

You could use some therapy. Better yet, move to Venezuela where you'll fit right in.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> And you're right these threads don't exist wh


let me clearly understand your child like opinion. There are no threads that obsess about Uber's income, stock price, cash status? None at all. Did i read that 'opinion' correctly?

The rest of your post is drivel. Mommy and daddy won't be happy.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Please, do better


He is not able to do that. He lives under a virtual bridge, the same as does that other guy.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Mommy and Daddy? Really? Am doing very well. Thank you.
> 
> And you're right these threads don't exist whatsoever. Because 99.9% of educated, professional folks don't care.
> 
> ...


Move to Venezuela? Is that where the screenshots are? Because the OP asked for screenshots not opinions.

Those Martinis are diminishing your mental capacity to be able to comprehend this thread.


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

Here you go...




























Let me know if you want more. I have dozens like this.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

mch said:


> Move to Venezuela? Is that where the screenshots are? Because the OP asked for screenshots not opinions.
> 
> Those Martinis are diminishing your mental capacity to be able to comprehend this thread.


The OP's request for screenshots is downright bizarre? Wow!

For all the uneducated libetards out there, nice, big fat gross margins are considered a super positive in the business world.

There is no world, that has ever existed, that says higher gross margins mandate more pay for drivers. Uber owes drivers nothing based on margins. Get it?

Forget about screenshots, you're getting my opinion. And I'm not even charging for it. Consider it some excellent free knowledge and advice.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

DustyToad said:


> Here you go...
> 
> View attachment 454725
> 
> ...


Can you teach @MiamiKid to read as well?

He don't read good.



MiamiKid said:


> The OP's request for screenshots is downright bizarre? Wow!
> 
> For all the uneducated libetards out there, nice, big fat gross margins are considered a super positive in the business world.
> 
> ...


In other words you like turtles.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DustyToad said:


> Here you go...
> 
> View attachment 454725
> 
> ...


What did we already say?

WE DON'T CARE!

Glad to see some bigger gross margins for Uber.

UBER ROCKS!



mch said:


> Can you teach @MiamiKid to read as well?
> 
> He don't read good.
> 
> ...


"He don't read good"?

This kind of grammar deserves sub minimum wage for pay. Very unemployable.
&#128526;


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

Here's some more...


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Mommy and Daddy? Really? Am doing very well. Thank you.
> 
> And you're right these threads don't exist whatsoever. Because 99.9% of educated, professional folks don't care.
> 
> ...


You say educated people like yourself don't care and yet here you are on this thread and other threads all over this website telling us that you don't care.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> You say educated people like yourself don't care and yet here you are on this thread and other threads all over this website telling us that you don't care.


Hi Queen!


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Dont worry about what your boss made..


I'm actually worried, I don't think he made enough... like how will he ever make it though this pandemic? I feel so selfish now.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Wex said:


> I'm actually worried, I don't think he made enough... like how will he ever make it though this pandemic? I feel so selfish now.
> View attachment 454767


Good thing you posted here so the brilliant minds of UP.net could educate you and make you see the error in your ways. You know, cause they like turtles and all.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> You say educated people like yourself don't care and yet here you are on this thread and other threads all over this website telling us that you don't care.


And yet these "ghetto drivers" continue to think they're paid a percentage of the fare? That policy stopped years ago.

And all drivers, myself included, agreed to the new arrangement. What is so DAMN hard to understand about that?

I call it true stupidity and lower class.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> And yet these "ghetto drivers" continue to think they're paid a percentage of the fare? That policy stopped years ago.
> 
> And all drivers, myself included, agreed to the new arrangement. What is so DAMN hard to understand about that?
> 
> ...


Again, you don't read so good. If the rumors are true, and you happen to be a person with special needs living with his parents then I apologize for the reading comment and I think you're doing great! If not, get your head out of your rear end and learn basic reading comprehension.


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> And yet these "ghetto drivers"


Says the dude who does coke off the back of a night club's toilet seat


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> He is not able to do that


one can hope. I usually ignore the child's postings, but sometimes it's just too hard to let them go. He confuses his opinion with facts (tips are included) etc etc blah blah. 
At times he/she is the entertainment here.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> confuses


There is no "confusion" involved. Those who live under virtual bridges post what they do deliberately. That other guy does similarly.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> WE DON'T CARE!


dude/dudette: Who is 'we'? You speaking for others here? I kinda doubt it; you are an island. You can have your childish opinion, but don't try to prevent others from having opinions too.
And don't confused your opinions with facts. The simple truth is this forum is obsessed with Uber's stock price, Uber's statements and Uber's soon 'going out of business' 'going bankrupt'. And obsessed with what each Uber exec makes and what they do their stock holdings. Thread after thread. You have been caught, now you need to backtrack and apologize for getting it wrong (again).





Another Uber Driver said:


> There is no "confusion" involved.


i was being nice.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

SHalester said:


> dude/dudette: Who is 'we'? You speaking for others here? I kinda doubt it; you are an island. You can have your childish opinion, but don't try to prevent others from having opinions too.
> And don't confused your opinions with facts. The simple truth is this forum is obsessed with Uber's stock price, Uber's statements and Uber's soon 'going out of business' 'going bankrupt'. And obsessed with what each Uber exec makes and what they do their stock holdings. Thread after thread. You have been caught, now you need to backtrack and apologize for getting it wrong (again).


Oh man you did it now! You're gonna get a "my two cents" and some emojis&#128526;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mch said:


> You're gonna get a "my two cents" and some emojis


oh no, he'll put me back on 'probation' as he/she has done in the past. Still not quite sure what that entails. Ignored? Time-out? Ankle bracelet? idk.
I do view his/her notes as entertainment here. Class clown? Oh, ok, stop that wasn't nice.


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm fine with Pennsylvania's 7.35 minimum wage. Please keep taking working class tax dollars to pay for those workers foodstamps and medicaid. Democrats need a voter base anyways. Oh Republicans want to take away those benefits so their friends in the insurance industry can price gouge them while lowering their taxes....

Hey Dara I'm sorry, don't pay me more I might not qualify for government assistance anymore. Thanks for keeping this great loop hole going. Only job where drivers can make $80k gross and still get foostamps and medicaid. Cause what...I'd pay at least $200 per month for insurance plus the $200 in free food im getting.

You can't write off these silk boxers working at McDonald's.. need something comfortable to drive in as per noted by my doctor 😂 <-joke for anyone with too thick of a skull 😘


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> dude/dudette: Who is 'we'? You speaking for others here? I kinda doubt it; you are an island. You can have your childish opinion, but don't try to prevent others from having opinions too.
> And don't confused your opinions with facts. The simple truth is this forum is obsessed with Uber's stock price, Uber's statements and Uber's soon 'going out of business' 'going bankrupt'. And obsessed with what each Uber exec makes and what they do their stock holdings. Thread after thread. You have been caught, now you need to backtrack and apologize for getting it wrong (again).
> 
> 
> ...


YOU are the one who has it wrong here and needs to apologize. The dunces you're referring to, on this forum, are irrelevant. In other words, they don't matter.

I'm talking real life.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> YOU are the one who has it wrong here and needs to apologize


me? For what? You posted 'we don't care'. And I replied there is thread after thread after thread with members going in circles about every single aspect of Uber. Many many posters obsess over the current stock price. Others obsess Uber is going out of business very very soon. AND, boy, if an Uber execs sells stock, that starts a thread bomb. Now an exec will be leaving Uber and that will create a thread nightmare of speculation.
Yeah, you need to correct your statement 'we don't care' because it is clearly wrong. We all do bloopers here; just own yours (all of them would be nice aka 'tips are included').

Backtrack or carry the embarrassment. Your choice. :coolio: :coolio: :thumbup:
&#127965;

I also have you to say your entertainment factor is slipping lately. Maybe @Dekero will come back and assist.
:whistling:


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Why waste your time?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UP considered Troll> UP Meanie
☺


Wex said:


> No shit? Wow.


I like you &#129315;



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> View attachment 454611
> 
> 
> : (


I love how much you love @MiamiKid

He's such a gem isn't he.


----------



## D4christ1 (Apr 5, 2018)

I actually had the same idea, I’m just over putting energy into Uber. If drivers actually send screenshots that are legit, it’ll be a good thing to blast them.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

mch said:


> Oh man you did it now! You're gonna get a "my two cents" and some emojis


You forgot: no tip, one star and a report to Uber.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Will stick with my opinions. Which, by the way, are extremely educated *for a 6th grader*
> 
> Nobody cares how much Uber is making. But of course, am on their side over the drivers. Hope to see them increasing these margins.
> 
> ...


*FIFY*

My 2 cents is worth wayyyyyy more than yours.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I love how much you love @MiamiKid
> 
> He's such a gem isn't he.


Oh I think of him as a son.
A son that I repeatedly beat with a vacuum cleaner cord while "new mommy" watched.
And this is what you get when it grows up.

No but seriously he is incredibly entertaining imo


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Oh I think of him as a son.
> A son that I repeatedly beat with a vacuum cleaner cord while "new mommy" watched.
> And this is what you get when it grows up.
> 
> No but seriously he is incredibly entertaining imo


He's the guy you would have sold a bag of oregano to back in the day.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> really? So all the threads that obsess over this very topic don't exist? Please, do better. Mommy & daddy can assist you.


Just keep it up, and you'll be back in the reject stack.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Just keep it up, and you'll be back in the reject stack.


See, never sure what that means? Before I was almost in or in probation? Now the reject stack. Does that mean you slap down on the ignore button? OK, you'll have big holes in threads, but for you I'm guessing that is aok.

We still await your apology on how you got something so wrong publicly. Working on the draft still? Let me know if you need assistance.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Just keep it up, and you'll be back in the reject stack.


LOL

You already are!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

I have a deep appreciation for @MiamiKid 
His game is so blatantly obvious but many still manage to ingest his sack on a daily basis








I'm a huge fan


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> many still manage to ingest his sack on a daily basis


....most days he's the entertainment here. Posts have no value, but are funny. And that is my 2 cents and I will be writing this up and one starring this post. :coolio: :coolio::thumbup:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> See, never sure what that means? Before I was almost in or in probation? Now the reject stack. Does that mean you slap down on the ignore button? OK, you'll have big holes in threads, but for you I'm guessing that is aok.
> 
> We still await your apology on how you got something so wrong publicly. Working on the draft still? Let me know if you need assistance.


No apology. Period.

And I NEVER get anything wrong. Never.

You, however, do not seem to comprehend at all. Dyslexic? 
&#128526;



SHalester said:


> See, never sure what that means? Before I was almost in or in probation? Now the reject stack. Does that mean you slap down on the ignore button? OK, you'll have big holes in threads, but for you I'm guessing that is aok.
> 
> We still await your apology on how you got something so wrong publicly. Working on the draft still? Let me know if you need assistance.


Try to be a better person.
&#128526;


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Don't we all have a little @MiamiKid in us when it suits our interests?
Just sayin...


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Don't we all have a little @MiamiKid in us when it suits our interests?
> Just sayin...
> 
> View attachment 455127


Im getting concerned the lockdown is starting to have a negative effect on your well being. Im here if you need to talk.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> And I NEVER get anything wrong. Never.


Yeah, we know. You are 'highly' educated. You are not 'those people'. You make so much money with RS you paid off many mortgages. You drink a lot. You live in Atlanta and 'play' in Miami. You have a lot of 'my 2 cents'. And you love Uber unconditionally. You write up every single driver (Uber ignores your 'reports').

Just about everything you post is entertainment. Quite funny, most of the time. And we know you are a 'stable genius' and you love Trump and hope beyond all hope he is re-elected.

AND really I think 90% of what you say is cow waste. But, it is entertaining look into your fantasy world you have created.  :coolio::thumbup:
&#127864;&#127864;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Yeah, we know. You are 'highly' educated. You are not 'those people'. You make so much money with RS you paid off many mortgages. You drink a lot. You live in Atlanta and 'play' in Miami. You have a lot of 'my 2 cents'. And you love Uber unconditionally. You write up every single driver (Uber ignores your 'reports').
> 
> Just about everything you post is entertainment. Quite funny, most of the time. And we know you are a 'stable genius' and you love Trump and hope beyond all hope he is re-elected.
> 
> ...


You speak from a very biased point of view. You must watch a lot of fake, and incorrect, news like CNN (Chinese News Network).

You're obviously listening to the wrong folks in our government (Libetards) and, consequently, receiving an extremely distorted outlook on life.

BYW, my world is total reality. I do not live in a fantasy world concocted by Liberals, and evil Socialists.

Going forward why don't you try posting material that you actually know something about? Every statement you wrote, about me, in your ludicrous post was false.

Moreover, you're razor thin close to the "reject stack". Misbehaving again.

Try to be better person.
&#128526;


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

mch said:


> Im getting concerned the lockdown is starting to have a negative effect on your well being. Im here if you need to talk.


***** we always talk


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> BYW, my world is total reality.


You watch Fox News? OAN? Breitbart? OH, that explains it. You are a kid in a bubble. Just own you are the entertainment here. Forum clown, if you will. 
Your dude is in trouble with the polls. What will you do when he loses in Nov? heh. :whistling: :thumbup:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> You watch Fox News? OAN? Breitbart? OH, that explains it. You are a kid in a bubble. Just own you are the entertainment here. Forum clown, if you will.
> Your dude is in trouble with the polls. What will you do when he loses in Nov? heh. :whistling: :thumbup:


Would not lose any sleep over it. Will be voting for President Trump, and straight Republican down ballot; however, will support whoever ends up being President.

Will not stoop to the same lower classed dialogue used by the lunatic libetards towards Trump.

I'll be raking in money &#128184;&#128184;&#127974; no matter who wins.

Also, remember you're on probation here and dangerously close to reject status. Advise to clean it up.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> will support who ever ends up being President.


best sentence you have posted.....ever. &#127864; :whistling:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> You watch Fox News? OAN? Breitbart? OH, that explains it. You are a kid in a bubble. Just own you are the entertainment here. Forum clown, if you will.
> Your dude is in trouble with the polls. What will you do when he loses in Nov? heh. :whistling: :thumbup:


BTW, Fox News and Fox Business are excellent sources of information and current events.

Fair, balanced and totally objective. Would suggest you start paying attention.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> BTW, Fox News and Fox Business are excellent sources of information and current events.


You really do crack me up. Worth the price of admission...your posts.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> You really do crack me up. Worth the price of admission...your posts.


The Kid is one of the few trolls I haven't put on ignore. The obvious baiting and jousting to stir things up is pretty funny. I hope he keeps his sense of humor when he reaches his majority.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> The Kid is one of the few trolls I haven't put on ignore


me too. He's too funny....most of the time. Him and @Dekero were the entertainment duo. But Dek went on to a different pasture, Oh well.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

SHalester said:


> me too. He's too funny....most of the time. Him and @Dekero were the entertainment duo. But Dek went on to a different pasture, Oh well.


Deez Nutz!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

mch said:


> Deez Nutz!


Where tf is he?
I miss him!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> You really do crack me up. Worth the price of admission...your posts.


And all at no charge to UP Members whatsoever. &#128077;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

mch said:


> Deez Nutz!


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> See, never sure what that means? Before I was almost in or in probation?


He's like this troll, see? He like posts this trash cause he like knows it's like gonna piss people off, you know?

He's probably like this Bernie Bro in real life, see? But when you like go & post this stuff about how Trump's great & all that, it's like guaranteed to like piss people off, you know? & see that's like what these trolls like to do, you know?



MiamiKid said:


> I'll be raking in money &#128184;&#128184;&#127974; no matter who wins.


OK, but like what are you gonna do when the Dems like take it all away in these taxes?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ....most days he's the entertainment here. Posts have no value, but are funny. And that is my 2 cents and I will be writing this up and one starring this post. :coolio: :coolio::thumbup:


Don't forget Mohammad who knows everything about programming.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Legalizeit0 said:


> OP-at your last real job, did you try to start a revolt when sales went up and you didn't get a raise? Did you feel that you should get more pay every time the company brought in more money?


Many workers feel they should get a raise when sales go up, especially if they believe their labor was a factor in that increase. Professional athletes, union workers, and others are examples of this.


Legalizeit0 said:


> as far as rideshare, what about all of the rides where the companies lose money, are you going to give back enough to make sure they get 25% of the total fare?


I certainly wouldn't.

If Uber makes a marketing decision to sell "loss-leaders", that's on them. I don't set the prices, Uber does.

When other industries such as supermarkets or airlines use loss-leaders or discounts, the workers don't get their pay cut and neither should rideshare drivers.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> And all at no charge to UP Members whatsoever


wow, u posted another fact. I'm going to faint now. &#127864; :thumbup:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Many workers feel they should get a raise when sales go up, especially if they believe their labor was a factor in that increase. Professional athletes, union workers, and others are examples of this.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't.
> 
> ...


Increased sales do not mandate, nor even remotely suggest, that compensation goes up.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Increased sales does not mandate, nor even remotely suggest, that compensation goes up.
> 
> My two cents.
> &#128526;


I agree with you in that .


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

We need to start the @MiamiKid fan club!

So far just @ANThonyBoreDaneCook and myself &#128533;

Anyone else?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> We need to start the @MiamiKid fan club!
> 
> So far just @ANThonyBoreDaneCook and myself &#128533;
> 
> Anyone else?


COOL! &#128077;
&#127864;&#127864;&#127864;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> We need to start the @MiamiKid fan club!
> 
> So far just @ANThonyBoreDaneCook and myself &#128533;
> 
> Anyone else?


I can think of dozens of good ideas for what to name yourselves&#128514;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> I can think of dozens of good ideas for what to name yourselves&#128514;


The mini vodkas 
The 2 cents 
Miamikids little monsters


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> The mini vodkas
> The 2 cents
> Miamikids little monsters


 The followers . Would be a great name .


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> The followers . Would be a great name .


Too boring. Be more creative.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Too boring. Be more creative.


 Was being sarcastic. . Don't mind me .
I like the third one. Big fan of lady Gaga .


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Was being sarcastic. . Don't mind me .
> I like the third one. Big fan of lady Gaga .


Sarcasm is best when funny


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Sarcasm is best when funny


Well not everyone can get sarcasm. Or funny


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Well not everyone can get sarcasm. Or funny


That's true you follower you.

Hahaha

Hahahaha


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Sarcasm is best when funny


hhahahahahahaha. nope. Sarcasm best when it sails over the heads of the intended.....


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Wex said:


> If it doesn't matter why is it on my 1099?
> 
> 
> Accepted one for a 75/25 split. If you like everything the way it is then that's fine. Do you work at a GLH? Trying to keep the ants at bay?


This is how Uber and Lyft succeed, so many dumb asses out there.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

SHalester said:


> hhahahahahahaha. nope. Sarcasm best when it sails over the heads of the intended.....


&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> hhahahahahahaha. nope. Sarcasm best when it sails over the heads of the intended.....


That explains a lot 

❤ U &#129325;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> That's true you follower you.
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> Hahahaha


I don't follow myself. I lead myself . Never been a follower.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I don't follow myself. I lead myself . Never been a follower.


Queen I was being sarcastic... sheesh

&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I see what you did. No sailing over my head achieved. :smiles:


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Queen I was being sarcastic... sheesh


I know babe. Same here. It sound way better in Italian and in my head then writing it . &#128514;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I don't follow myself. I lead myself . Never been a follower.


easier to say: "I'm an island' &#127965;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I love this!

Let me explain what just happend...

Queen called me Miamikids follower. I told her to be more creative. She said it was sarcasm. Then i called her a follower. She responds with "I don’t follow myself. I lead myself . Never been a follower.". Then I tell her I was being sarcastic.

Who sees it?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Who sees it?


it needed to be explained¿


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

i just follow the money trail......


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> it needed to be explained¿


Dam you.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Dam you.


I feel the love. Really. Like crashing against coral. In the great barrier reef no less. :whistling:


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Queen I was being sarcastic... sheesh
> 
> &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------

